# Carrot Wine



## Tom (Sep 20, 2009)

I just scored 50#'s of Carrots for only $4.00.
Now I need to do something with them. Any tried and true recipies? Any other ideas (other than sending them to you) what to do with them...


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a recipe for carrot wine in "Making Wild Wines and Meads" that uses 6lbs per gallon. I haven't made it, but every other wine I've made from that book (over 10 batches) has turned out really well.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Also - for that recipe they note that the resulting wine is "very mellow." They also recommend Montrachet yeast.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2009)

Can you send the recipe here?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Done. Also, there are three different carrot wine recipes in that little purple book, "Winemaker's Recipe Handbook." I have yet to make a recipe from that book though so I can't speak to how they'd turn out.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 20, 2009)

The Winemakers recipes use fewer carrots per gallon (3 1/2 to 4 3/4) and, where the recipe I sent you uses some honey, these recipes use grape concentrate and, in one case, dry malt, for additional sugars. I guess it just depends on what sounds good to you and what you have lying around "the lab."


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks its a good start. I have seen a bunch so far yet no one has made it.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 20, 2009)

You've seen a "bunch" - no pun intended I'm sure... har har har

Really though, I'd love to hear how this turns out. This really has been on my list of things to try.The wackiest things sometimes make really good wine. There was a guy out here that made a green tomato wine a couple of years ago. It was great! It was a white wine that tasted a lot like a chardonnay - there was no tomato smell or flavors to give it away. I thought he was kidding when he told me what it was made of.

Good luck with the carrots!


----------



## vcasey (Sep 20, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> The wackiest things sometimes make really good wine. There was a guy out here that made a green tomato wine a couple of years ago. It was great! It was a white wine that tasted a lot like a chardonnay -



That would be the description of the carrot wine I have tasted. One of our local wineries makes it and calls the wine 40K, so something similar. Looking forward to hearing how this turns out as well. All the recipes I've seen calls for boiling the carrots in water and using the water. I was considering juicing the carrots instead. 
VC


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 21, 2009)

This one will be interesting to follow.


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2009)

I will try to keep all U informed.


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2009)

I decided to use 36# of carrots for 5 gallons. sliced and cooked in a LARGE pot in 5 gallons of water.

More later


----------



## IQwine (Sep 21, 2009)

do you think this wine will improve vision? Tepe


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2009)

Well YOU should know ... 
after all you ARE "IQ"
Wait a minute.....
Are you HIGH or LOW IQ?? 
I would think high drinking all that wine


----------



## IQwine (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Done. Also, there are three different carrot wine recipes in that little purple book, "Winemaker's Recipe Handbook." I have yet to make a recipe from that book though so I can't speak to how they'd turn out.


I think I am gonna do a version of the one you sent me.
Thanks


----------



## boozinsusan (Oct 7, 2009)

Could you post the recipe you used?


Many thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2009)

boozinsusan said:


> Could you post the recipe you used?
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


SURE! here you go...



<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Carrot Wine Recipe<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">[/B]
This is their recipe for one gallon I made 5 gallons just X 5 times.



For 1 gallon,
8lbs carrots, scrubbed and sliced.. I used 40#’s
12 oz frozen orange juice concentrate.. 5 cans of frozen OJ
8oz golden raisins, .. I used 2 #’s
white sugar… I used enough so gravity was 1.085
1lb clover honey … I used 5#’s
1 campden tablet
1 tsp pectic enzyme .. I used3tsp

For yeast starter:
1package Montrachet yeast
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 cup orange juice

Place the carrots in a large pot with 4 gallons of water, add the orange juice concentrate, raisins, sugar, and honey and boil for until carrots are tender, removing any scum that rises to the surface. Cool. Strain out the carrots, reserving 1 cup. Put the carrots into a Straining Bag and add them back to the liquid. Transfer the mixture into a fermenter and add the campden tablet. Let sit for 24 hours.

Make the yeast starter and add to must when ready.

* the recipe just says "rack as needed to clear* during fermentation, but they estimate total fermentation time to be around three to four months.
<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">


----------



## boozinsusan (Jan 27, 2010)

Will you use the reserved carrots (one cup) for an f-pac?


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

boozinsusan said:


> Will you use the reserved carrots (one cup) for an f-pac?


Ya know I'm not sure. I have it aging now. Still not as clear as I want. Time is on my side as I am in no rush.
Suggestions? Anyone elsemake carrot wine?


----------



## boozinsusan (Jan 27, 2010)

Did you freeze the reserved carrots, or would you use fresh for an f-pac?





I don't understand why one cup was reserved... if it were so there would not be too much in the straining bag, it seems that one cup would not make a difference... and also seems like too little for an f-pac ......


Can anyone help out this newbie? TIA!


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

The 1 cup was for a starter.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jan 27, 2010)

D'oh!


----------



## boozinsusan (Aug 23, 2010)

How did this turn out?


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2010)

Did not come out so great. I will let it sit in bottles for a while to see if it changes.


----------

